# IMac G5 - Stries écran + extinctions intempestives



## nikos2009 (11 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Après maintes recherches, je ne suis tjs pas arrivé à identifier mon problème malgré l'aide du service en ligne Apple ... 

Mon IMac G5 1,8 Mhz (sans Isight- modéle fin 2004- serie W8450) s'éteint de façon intempestives depuis 1 mois : 1- soit lors de la phase de démarrage (nécessite plusieurs redémarrages), 2- soit après une veille écran de longue durée (+ d'1 heure). 

En parallele, j'ai remarqué également de petites stries horizontales qui apparaissent (facon "broullage TV") sur l'écran pendant les 15 premières secondes du lancement systeme.

Une re-installation systeme 10.5 a été faite avec un test hard-soft (RAS) +  SMU. Les condensateurs de la CM n'ont pas encore gonflés...

Causes probables (d'après infos recueillies):
1- Sondes température ou poussière dans ventilos ? (lors du lancement le Mac était à l'arret donc il n'a pas eu le temps de chauffer !)
2- carte mère ou vidéo ?
3- un remplacement du DD d'origine a été réalisé contre un 500 GO (lien de cause à effet !!)
4- alimentation ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Et que me conseillez vous de faire ?
Merci bcp, car je suis complétement perdu ...


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2009)

nikos2009 a dit:


> Causes probables (d'après infos recueillies):
> 1- Sondes température ou poussière dans ventilos ? (lors du lancement le Mac était à l'arret donc il n'a pas eu le temps de chauffer !)
> 2- carte mère ou vidéo ?
> 3- un remplacement du DD d'origine a été réalisé contre un 500 GO (lien de cause à effet !!)
> ...



Hello,

Qqs conseils :
* lis les fils (nombreux) traitant de cette question (tout en bas de cette page)
* prend RV chez un concessionnaire pour qu'il établisse un diagnostique (si c'est la carte mère ou l'alim qui sont défaillants).

Bon courage,


----------



## nikos2009 (11 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ton aide, mais aucun fil ne répond précisément à ce problème. Avant de le déposer chez un concessionnaire (diagnostique 50-60&#8364 j'aurai souhaité avoir l'avis de quelques personnes.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2009)

Je suis scotché que ton concess fasse payer le diagnostic
Bon, si tu n'as pas acheté la machine chez lui, je peux comprendre; dans le cas contraire


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Avril 2009)

Bah, même si les condensateurs sont pas gonflés ça veut pas dire qu'il sont pas HS. Regarde vers le bas des condos (partis ou ils sont soudés à la cm) si ils sont pas un peu gonflé. Sinon je pense à la CM. Tu as vérifié les température avec température monitor ?


----------

